# FFF! Finally Freakin Friday !



## pchinvegas (Jan 25, 2013)

Habits are hard to break. Even after being retired for 3 years my brain still lives for the weekend. Does Yours? Now days it's not about the big Friday night out to the clubs to dance the night away, or Saturday shopping and lunch dates, or even a quick weekend trip to anywhere. It's more about the weekday schedule being abandon for a whatever comes my way weekend schedule.

I do enjoy getting some work done in the yard,  Family Friday night pizza night ans Saturday night movie night. Yep, it's different now but I enjoy it just as much.

What weekend agendas do you all look forward to?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2013)

I'm just the opposite, I'm not as active as you are with clubs, shopping and lunch dates.  Actually since I've retired, I enjoy the weekdays more, as the stores are less crowded etc.  I say...WTF, Friday already??


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh SeaBreeze, I don't do clubs anymore that was a while back, but I still look forward to weekends like I did back "In the day". Even though they consist of yard work, errands maybe a little shopping. We are big football fans, so we cook finger foods and enjoy NFL games etc.


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 25, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> I say...WTF, Friday already??



^^^that - lollol.  Except for the new movies that generally air on Saturday on the Hallmark channel.  

I vaguely remember Friday and Saturday nights were for sticking my head in the local rock band's speakers, sipping something that might give me a headache the next morning, stopping at the local diner at 3:00 AM for a piece of the best home made coconut cream pie east of the Mississippi and probably parts west as well. 

It came to pass that I don't have enough energy to cover all the ground I used to cover, so things had to be given up - Friday & Saturday nights being one of them.  Besides, around here, the only place for folks my age to tip a few without seeing a brawl is the boring VFW Hall--------------------------------------


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 25, 2013)

haha I hear ya TWHRider, me neither. We do Friday Night pizza, Sat night a movie at home and usually in bed by 10 .


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 25, 2013)

Since retirement, I barely know what day it is..let alone Friday. I lose all track of time. My body is on automatic pilot and knows when to get up and go to bed, without looking at the clock. Everything in between is subject to whim. I am amazed at how fast the days go by and am shocked to realize it's already 5-6 o'clock. Don't ask me what I do, but I always manage to keep busy tromping around this wilderness. 

 Anything that requires a restaurant, shopping or doctor visits is a minimum of an hour away, so trips are planned in advance and driving at night is kept to an almost never thing as there are lots of deer waiting to jump out of the bushes here in the mountain and ruin your day.

I am content with this now, as being a former weekend party hardy animal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in my younger single days, I neither have the desire or energy for nights out on the town. We do enjoy a weekend campfire cookout out back with friends occasionally.


----------



## maybenot (Jan 27, 2013)

I can relate to that Ozark, it doesn't seem that long ago when the highlight of my week was 6pm Friday 'cos then we'd meet up at the pub , have a few{?) beers and snacks and sometimes join in the karaoke lol, mortifying when I think about it now.
 Sometimes I have to look at our daily newspaper to ascertain what day it is as they all seem to blend in except for the weekends, I still treat them differently, never do housework, washing etc, might wash the car but that's about it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2013)

Retirement for me means seven day weekends, or is that seven work days per week? I'm busier now than I ever was when I was working for pay. I rarely go anywhere but have plenty to do around here.
Right now I'm busy clearing and burning brush and limbs from hiking trails I'm making around and through my property.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 28, 2013)

I can relate rkunsaw, I stay pretty busy too and often wonder where I found the time to work a 40 or more hour week and everything else too. I think somebody shortened our days! LOL
It cannot be that we just taking longer to do the things we did quickly back in the day!


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 28, 2013)

*Rkunsaw..*I'm with you on that.  It seems like there are never enough hours to get everything done.  I often wonder how I managed when I was working...a lot of things must have been left undone, or maybe it just takes me twice as long to do them now.nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 30, 2013)

Ever since I "semi-retired" from the martial arts business the days have all taken on a certain sameness ... probably because of my NEW career as a writer. I work at home, practice polyphasic sleep patterning (so I only sleep 3-4 hours a day) and am a night-owl, so all of that together kind of negates the "weekday/weekend" division.

My only concern now is deadlines; beside those, I usually couldn't tell you whether it's Monday, Saturday or DorisDay.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 31, 2013)

My retirement adjusted my sleep habits too, 4-6 hrs for me. What kind of things do you write, SifuPhil ? I have always wanted to write well but cannot keep my thoughts from derailing and then I'm all off track.
I have plenty to say about a lot of random crap but not sure that anyone would really find it interesting.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> My retirement adjusted my sleep habits too, 4-6 hrs for me. What kind of things do you write, SifuPhil ? I have always wanted to write well but cannot keep my thoughts from derailing and then I'm all off track.



I started with non-fiction stuff - tech writing, resumes, how-to's - then was invited by a traditional brick-and-mortar publisher to write a book about the benefits of T'ai-Chi for seniors. That opened a few more doors for me, I self-published a few books that I referred to as "semi-autobiographical fiction" layful: then I found my true love in humor, parody and satire. It's the hardest market to crack but I'm getting there, step by little step.



> I have plenty to say about a lot of random crap but not sure that anyone would really find it interesting.



There's always SOMEONE willing to read what you write - the trick is in finding them. I've found that, at least for me, writing is easy - it's the _marketing_ of that writing that's difficult. I guess that's why bloodsuckers - er, agents - exist.


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 31, 2013)

Interesting, I love dry sarcastic humor, yes, I'm a little sick. I do journals for my daughters, just Goddess Motherisms ( I refer to my daughters as Goddesses ) I want to leave them with while I still have some idea of what I think I know about life.
After leaving home at 15 and being on my own, raising 5 children as a waitress, living in 7 states and leaving 4 husbands in the dust I sometimes think I have a clue, hence my happiness in being single and finally my own person.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 31, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> Interesting, I love dry sarcastic humor, yes, I'm a little sick. I do journals for my daughters, just Goddess Motherisms ( I refer to my daughters as Goddesses ) I want to leave them with while I still have some idea of what I think I know about life.



Good idea - get it down before the Brain Ogres show up and you're reduced to scribbling "One fish, Two fish" with a Crayola.



> After leaving home at 15 and being on my own, raising 5 children as a waitress, living in 7 states and leaving 4 husbands in the dust I sometimes think I have a clue, hence my happiness in being single and finally my own person.



Aw, throw caution to the winds - marry me! I'm lots of fun ...






It sounds like you have all the necessary experiences to write a blockbuster. As a famous writer once said, "Writing is easy - you just have to determine what to put in and what to leave out."


----------



## FishWisher (Jan 31, 2013)

I make a point of staying in on weekends. Those are the days the masses (workers and school kids) have to fill the markets, restaurants, etc. with their sheer numbers, noise, and all too often, their bad manners.  I don't like crowds and noise and find the weekdays to be the best times to go out if I must.

Re noisy, uncooth crowds, I find that if I must have breakfast out, it's most peaceful about 10:00, or if it's lunch out, it's best at 11:00 or after 1:00, or if it's dinner out, I want to get there no later than 5:00.

So... Fridays mean little more to me than to stay around home the next couple of days! 

Anyone notice how hard it is to have a quiet meal out these days? Maybe that's a whole 'nother topic...


----------



## pchinvegas (Jan 31, 2013)

haha ! What ?  Would I have to cook? Do laundry? Look I am working on becoming a showgirl before it's too late and I can't have no friggin dishpan hands and broken fingernails from doing laundry. But if you'll come on out to Vegas I may be able to work you and that piano into my act !


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> haha ! What ?  Would I have to cook? Do laundry? Look I am working on becoming a showgirl before it's too late and I can't have no friggin dishpan hands and broken fingernails from doing laundry.



Heck no! I'm not THAT old-fashioned - I do my OWN laundry and cooking. I just want the tax benefits. 



> But if you'll come on out to Vegas I may be able to work you and that piano into my act !



*The Showgirl with the Dish-Pan Hands* and *The Honky-Tonk Harley Hunk* - yeah, we could sell that!


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 1, 2013)

haha, a man who does his own laundry and on a Harley, I think I'm in love ! For a skinny minute anyway !layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> haha, a man who does his own laundry and on a Harley, I think I'm in love ! For a skinny minute anyway !layful:



Yeah, but my dryer is on the fritz again - why do you think I'm playing commando? 

... and no, I don't mean "Commando My Heart" by the illustrious and long-lasting Zippy Fortunato ... :love_heart:


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 1, 2013)

WAIT! It's Friday, Ain't we all Commando:shame:?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2013)

pchinvegas said:


> WAIT! It's Friday, Ain't we all Commando:shame:?



A song parody comes to mind ...

*Everyone's Commando for the Weekend*
(apologies to Loverboy)

Everyone's watchin' to see what you will wear
Everyone's lookin' at you, Oh
Everyone's wonderin' what will come out tonight
Everyone's tryin' to forget the sight, forget the sight

Everyone's Commando for the weekend
Everybody wants a new romance
Everybody's goin' off the deep end
Everybody needs a pair of pants, Oh

You want to show off your art
you better start from the start
you wanna strut in the show
c'mon baby let's go


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 1, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> A song parody comes to mind ...
> 
> *Everyone's Commando for the Weekend*
> (apologies to Loverboy)
> ...



Yes, so sorry Loverboy! :lol:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Yes, so sorry Loverboy! :lol:



Hey, I gave them some exposure - just not the kind they expected. 

Besides, I KNOW how these things work out - now that I have very little hair left, all the big-hair bands are going to be coming back in style.


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 2, 2013)

Haha, I like that song ! Sing it Brotha, hair or no hair !


----------



## Ozarkgal (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=5hIc2ODfRxQ


*SifuPhil* and *pchinvegas*...here's a nightclub act for you to practice..I would recommend only trying this a couple of feet of the floor to start with..I want a front row seat...lollayful:


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh That is the Shizz Nitty, she climbed that man like a spider monkey !And to one of my favorite pieces of music ( also used in a great dance scene in the movie "Shall we dance" with Jlo and Richard Gere.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 3, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=5hIc2ODfRxQ
> 
> 
> *SifuPhil* and *pchinvegas*...here's a nightclub act for you to practice..I would recommend only trying this a couple of feet of the floor to start with..I want a front row seat...lollayful:



That reminds me of an act I saw once at Plato's Retreat.

... minus the complimentary cocktails, of course ... 

Imagine the sex life those two must have? layful:


----------



## pchinvegas (Feb 4, 2013)

I cannot, that hurts so good !layful:


----------

